# Kostenlose Domains (!)



## Dominik Haubrich (25. Oktober 2000)

Hi Folks,

anlässlich der Eröffnung dieses neuen Forums habe ich mir ein besonderes Thema ausgedacht: die kostenlose Registrierung von Domains <i>(de/com/net/org)</i>.

Welche Gratis-Domain-Anbieter gibt es im Internet?<hr>

<p><a href="http://212.223.56.86/index.htm" target="omnl">Ohne-Moos-Nix-Los</a> 
        (kostenlose de-Domain, Seite wirkt unprofessionell)</p>
      <p> <a href="http://www.freedoms.de" target="freedoms">FreeDoms </a>(kostenlose de-Domain, Banner Pop-Up beim Aufruf der Domain)</p>
      <p><a href="http://www.expressoweb.de" target="expresso">ExpressoWeb</a>(kostenlose de-Domain, noch nicht getestet) </p>
      <p><a href="http://www.namezero.com" target="namezero">NameZero</a> (com/net/org Domains, Werbung in seperatem Frame)</p><hr>

Erfahrungen mit Freedoms und Namezero habe ich bereits gemacht, bei Freedoms habe ich die Domain http://www.urkel.de und bei Namezero.com die Domains http://www.schandfleck.com, http://www.abfall.org, http://www.tittenverteidiger.com und noch ein paar - kostenlos versteht sich 

Probiert´s ruhig mal aus, solange euer Name noch nicht vergeben ist


----------



## DoctorePest (23. November 2000)

*webspace*

hey

mal so ne frage woher  bezeiht ihr den euren webspace?
ich habe da http://www.yoobay.net gefunden (keine Banner und schnell aber  eben nur 20 MB )
jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## oezer (25. November 2000)

*High high doctore*

also der Ib|za hat 300MB und ich auch! das macht dann nach Adam und Riese 600MB + Perl, CGI's, PHP3 und PHP4, MySQL und jede Menge kleine Features. Da er mein Partner ist Teil ich mein Webspace mit ihm gerne  

das geniale aber ist wir können jedes beliebige Script einsetzen und ausprobieren und haben ständig zugriff darauf, nunja es lebe eben die flat 

und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das tutorials.de ein Projekt von icex ist?

gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Klon (25. November 2000)

*Hehe*

Du proll du 
Dick erst ma Admin überm Bild stehn und dann noch soooviele fietschas


----------



## kab00m (25. November 2000)

*htttp://www.exit.de*

Da git es 25 MB Webspace, CGI-Verzeichnis und das alles Werbefrei...
Die URl ist dann "http://username.exit.de"
Ich habe da fast meinen gesamten Websapce...
Achja, und recht schnell ist er auch noch!


----------



## oezer (25. November 2000)

*Sachte jungs....*

Sachte.... 

@klon

Mensch das hab i schoo imma gewusst das i a proll bin, früher heb i sogar Bomberjacke angehobt (Alpha in Schwarz, Marinblau, Grün, Silber nur die Weisse hab i net gehobt) un hab dann imma eine uff dicke g'mocht 

@kaboom

ja du die sind gar nicht mal schlecht, aber hab echt keine Zeit mir günstige Angebote rauszusuchen. Zu Testzwecken wollte ich mal unter Xodox.com mal bestellen, aber die waren Restlos verbucht(ausverkauft/belegt). Naja, eigentlich war es eher als Performance Vergleich gedacht und seit dem hat es sich ausgesorgt.

@all

mir (ibi und i) henn schoo a grosses Paket gell 
ha die von PURETEC sind echt gut, besser als Strato(t)

best regards
O3|Zer


----------



## DoctorePest (25. November 2000)

*aso*

für Interesssierte sich anmelden kann man unter 
http://www.exit.de ;-).

300 MB webspace das ist echt umwerfend für ne normale html
page viel zu gross für ne warez site zu klein.
wer zum Teufel ist icex ??!!!

und ja ähhhh der Serviccse iss ähhh auch schon dabei.


----------



## oezer (28. November 2000)

*hmmm...*

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind,

suche ein Webspace was mir PHP und MySQL bietet. Was auf alle Fälle flach fällt ist Xodox.com die wollen erst ab März 2001 wieder anbieten. Kenn noch jemand welche die echt gut und constant auf dem gleichen Level arbeiten. Will ein Board für eine Freundin aufziehen und bräuchte dringend was dafür.

2 Boards hab ich zur Verfügung UltimateBulletinBoard oder dieser hier vbulletin. Jemand eine idee???

danke
O3|Zer


----------



## Klon (29. November 2000)

Also mit namezero.com bin auch zufrieden, da hab ich http://www.keilab.com und http://www.extrem-1337.org 
Expressoweb hab ich mal gestestet eben und mir http://www.high-color.de geholt. Die Freischalt email kommt in unter einer Minute, nich schlecht. Das freischalten selbst kann bis zu 6 Tagen dauern was aber am RIPE/DENIC liegt.

"Ohne moss nix los" werde ich nich testen da die eine kopie des Personalausweises haben wollen, und die bekommen sie ganz sicher nicht...
[Editiert von Klon am 29.11.2000 um 13:20]


----------



## Daniel (27. Dezember 2000)

Also bei http://www.supertown.de bekommst du:
 - Unlimitierter Speicherplatz 
 - Eigenes cgi-bin 
 - Vorinstallierter Counter / Gästebuch 
 - PHP3 Unterstützung  
 - 1 POP3 Account 
 - Web-Mail System 
 - 1 FTP Account 
 - Web-FTP System 
 - SSI Unterstützung 
 - WAP Erweiterung für Handy´s 
 - kostenloser SMS Versand für die Homepage 
 - kostenloser Chatraum für die Homepage 
 - kostenloses Voting-System 
Ist doch nocht schlecht für den Anfang, oder???
Nur MySql fehlt.

Und alles noch ohne Werbung.
[Editiert von Daniel am 27.12.2000 um 12:13]


----------



## drash (25. August 2001)

entstehen bei namezero überhaupt gar keine kosten, das kann ich nämlich fast nicht glauben!!


----------



## wo0zy (29. August 2001)

gibt es eigentlich noch einen einzigen anbieter der sowas kostenlos macht? ich such shcon ne halbe ewigkeit, doch immer gibs das irgendwie nichmehr!!


----------



## Klon (29. August 2001)

Hm ich wüsste keinen mehr der noch geht, kann aber auch nur noch abraten davon, ich hatte mit ExpressoWeb im Nachhinein so viele Probleme das ich echt verzweifelt bin, da is mindestens 7 oder 8 mal nen KK Antrag gestellt worden bis ich meine high-color.de und datacortex.de dann endlich bei PT hatte.

Thx noch ma Ibi/PT 

Klon


----------



## benyio (29. August 2001)

*blick ich nimma durch jetzt*

also wie genau soll des jetzt nochmal zu verstehen sein?? gibts jetzt probleme, wenn ich mich jetzt bei namezero anmelde, kostet das was oder nicht... oder wo gibts im nachhinein probleme mit KK-antrag und so ?? naja egal... ich versuchs einfach mal aus... vielleicht bin ich ja dann schon bald unter benyio.com erreichbar... wäre ja mal fett *g* bis dato!
machts gut


----------



## wo0zy (29. August 2001)

wenns geklappt aht, melde dich bitte nochma hier!!! such nämlich auch unbedingt noch ne domain!


----------



## marvid (4. September 2001)

jo also ich wollte mir ne domain bei namezero.com einrichten und nachdem ich so ein paar daten von mir eingegeben hab hat er mich das gefragt 

Product Selection


  1 Year Domain Name Registration $29.95  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  2 Year Domain Name Registration $49.90 ($24.95/year) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  5 Year Domain Name Registration $99.75 ($19.95/year) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  $59.40 ($4.95/month) Namezero Premium Package
1 Year Namezero SiteBuilder
1 Year Domain Name Registration
15 MB Web Hosting Space
Best Value! 




und das sind ja irgendwo keine kostenlosen domain! 
mach ich da was falsch oder is der service eingestellt???


----------



## marvid (4. September 2001)

war wol ein bisschen voreilig ... funtzt doch


----------



## wo0zy (4. September 2001)

also is es doch kostenlos??? *hoff*


----------



## RuffRyda (9. September 2001)

und wie bekommt das jetzt kostenlos?
@marvid? *auchhoff*


----------



## wo0zy (9. September 2001)

also, ich hab mich da auch einfach mal angemeldet, und siehe da, es ist wirklich kostenlos!!!

also hin da, solange es noch geht!!


----------



## RuffRyda (9. September 2001)

und wie da musss man doch eine Preisklasse wählen! Habs eben versucht! 
NEED HELP!!!!


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (19. September 2001)

Seid vorsichtig mit dem Service, ich hab nach einem Jahr alle meine dort reservierten Domains (abfall.org, schandfleck.com, tittenverteidiger.com, ebiza.org...) verloren, weil die plötzlich Geld für das weitere Hosting verlangten. Ein KK/Regtrans zu einem anderen Provider funzt auch nicht, weil man nicht selbst als Domain-Eigner sondern der Saftladen Namezero eingetragen wird. Also wenn euch wirklich etwas an dem Domainnamen liegt, hostet das Ding lieber bei Low-Budget Providern und dann habt ihr auch keinen Stress zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt.

Bei meinen Müllnamen ist das ja nicht so tragisch gewesen, die hab ich eh nur just4fun dort beantragt


----------



## xuxz (19. September 2001)

*nix is*

da is überhaup gar nichts kostenlos *snif* wie soll ich den so eine .de domain bekommen?
kann nicht mal wer eine liste verfassen, wo getestete anbieter draufstehen??? wäre echt toll  habt ihr auch alle ganz viel lust zu!!! das weiß ich
sonst nähmlich  :#  durch die isdn-leitung (ja ich weiß, habe halt kein dsl)


----------



## wo0zy (20. September 2001)

wenn du das hier alles sorgfälltig gelesen hättest, wär dir aufgefallen das keiner hier einen anbieter kennt der kostenlose domains verteilt! freecity hat das mal gemacht, nu aber nichtmehr.
es gibt tausende solcher listen im i-net, doch haben alle anbieter darauf ihre dienste schon verändert

also entweder suchste weiter, kaufst dir ne domain oder machst selber soenen service auf!


----------



## Prijv (8. Januar 2003)

.tk gibts ja noch gratis ;D
http://www.dot.tk .. ist aber vermutlich jedem bekannt, hat werbung, und man ist meines wissens nach auch nicht Admin der domain....

kauft euch doch einfach auf http://www.unite-domains.de eueer zeug.. wen stören schon 12 euro ????

gruss

edit: sorry.. nicht gesehen das der beitrag steinalt ist...


----------



## MMC2002 (27. Januar 2003)

Kann mir einer mal bitte erklären, was ich da genau machen muss, damit ich ne kostenlose domain bekomme? Ich will am liebsten http://www.gfx-freestyler.net haben. Aber irgendwie steht da was mit 65% save und 14,95$.
Gibt es dafür irgendwie ein Tutorial   

Edit: Hat sich schon erledigt.


----------

